# Auto turn impacted by driveway quality?



## PeteyHall (Jan 12, 2016)

First off, I'm looking for a new snow blower and sooooooo happy to have found this site!! I've definitely found lots of great information, both good and bad, to help educate me on which snow blower I should pickup. My driveway is 5x2 with a slight incline and a bunch of minor bumps/divots. I was looking to purchase the Deluxe 28 but everywhere I've read, if the driveway isn't perfectly smooth, the snow blow will keep trying to turn. 

Now I don't have potholes up and down my driveway, but enough to wonder if I should go with the Ariens or go with a different model that doesn't have the auto turn feature. I just don't want to spend ~$1k on something that I'll be looking to sell in a few weeks because I couldn't keep it in a straight line.

Any thoughts/suggestions? Am I just being overly neurotic? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

IF there is an issue, which i havnt had with mine, the few who have had issues got either the Ariens Poly Skid Shoes or Armor Skids and the issue typically went away


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh and Welcome!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Pete, welcome aboard!


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I like the auto-turn and it works great on smooth or reasonably rough surfaces. It is fitted from new with the Ariens plastic skid shoes to minimize damage to paver driveways. A couple of driveways are rough asphalt that should be replaced there is no problem with my machine going straight. I would think the 30 inch bucket would be more susceptible than your proposed 28 inch to rough surfaces. I do over a hundred feet of EOD work and my machine tracks the curbs very well, it does not steer the machine. 

The auto-turn keeps both wheels driving while blowing snow so traction is very good and the same as a locked axle. It is easy to turn the machine by just pulling back slightly on the handle bar. Manouvering is also very easy. It is a dream machine, much better than open differentials, locked differentials and the lever operated steering that I have tried. The tires grip snow and ice and ride very smoothly so I have not needed chains. 

The Ariens has a very strong engine and a heavy duty chassis and bucket and components. It is very rugged and built to last. I am sure you will like the Deluxe machine as much as I like mine.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## PeteyHall (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you sooo much for your feedback. I contacted Ariens as well this afternoon and they recommended I get the poly skids for it just to be safe. Seems crazy to me to spend ~1k for a snowblower but still have to spend another $35 for the shoes.

I definitely think I'm going to pickup the Ariens so thank you for all of your help!


----------



## PeteyHall (Jan 12, 2016)

Sorry, 1 more question. I'm stuck between the Deluxe 28 and the 28SHO. I know the SHO has a more powerful engine but for $100 difference, am I really going to see it?


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

Get the SHO, 306cc vs 254c so more power per inch.


----------



## PeteyHall (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

FINALLY!!!! Storm forecast 20inch of heavy snow. I'll get to give my new 28 pro track hydro a real test.I did use it but 6inch here and there. Can't wait to see how that 420cc really works.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

Actually the auto turn seems fine on my gravel driveway. That with tracks.


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

My driveway is poor in a few spots and I have no problems at all. I set it up properly and have 1/8 in to the scraper. Very happy with it so far.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Peteyhall


You will notice the bigger engine of the SHO at the times you really need it like heavy wet stuff, deep stuff and the dreaded EOD (End of Drive) stuff. :2cool:


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

You'll be happy you have the SHO when those once every 10-20 year 4+feet blizzards come around. I'll be honest. At first I did not like my 28 SHO that I purchased in late November after being able to use it for the first time. The biggest reason was the autoturn. But after a few more uses of it, I've gotten the hang of it and it does an awesome job. The only other things I don't like are small nitpicky items- 1. the engine speed control. I don't like the fast/lo setting, I like an actual throttle lever to control it. 2. The fuel tank cap. I don't know if it is just me but the fuel cap on these things are a major PITA vs the previous threaded type of fuel caps. These things have metal tabs on them that you need to line up with the slots on the fuel tank, as well as that stupid little fuel lever float thingie. It just does not want to go on smoothly at all, and that float thingie spins around making it difficult to get the 2 locking tabs in the right spot so that the cap will tighten down right. I think I'm starting to bend the slots on the top of the fuel tank because of the trouble I have had! Not good. My last gripe- The headlight. EVEN WITH that film that they put over the top of the headlight, (the 2016 models came from the factory with it, the 2015 and previous models require you to contact Ariens to have them ship that film to ya) there is still enough light getting thru the top of it to make it difficult to see at night. If I decide to hold onto this machine and not sell it and get me the previous generation Ariens Snowblower, I'll probably come up with some way to put a custom light on that actually shines where I need it to and won't be blocked by the chute. 

Pros: The engine is top notch, it runs and purrs nicely and it is ready to tackle a tough job. While this has the same displacement/CC as the engine that is on the Deluxe-30, in comparing the this engine with that of the previous gen Deluxe-30 which had the Briggs & Stratton 1450 snow series engine on it, I find that the Briggs seems to not get bogged down as easily and easier to use (The layout of the throttle lever, primer, and choke controls on the older machines are much more user friendly vs the combined choke/engine speed knob that is on my 28SHO. Just little nit picky things but hey I like to be nit picky sometimes. 

Would I recommend a Deluxe 28 or any Ariens product for that matter to someone? WITHOUT A DOUBT. I am very pleased to be supporting an American FAMILY OWNED business who has been doing things longer than any other brand out there and who are very customer oriented. Will I bash other brands? I am trying not to. I see many satisfied Toro and Craftsman owners on here as well as Hondas and one of my personal favorites, the old John Deere's built by John Deere. I have an JD 826 parts donor out in my garage that I am using to keep the fleet of older JD snowblowers owned by my church up and running (that is a dead giveaway of who I am/used to be known as on here before I made a few stupid comments and got banned last year, sorry) I hope you continue to enjoy the SHO and it is a very fine machine indeed.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

With autoturn, make sure your tire pressures are equal and check that the diameters (use a string) are close to equal.....if not, defer to the diameter over pressure. With the new skids it should track fine.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

PeteyHall said:


> Sorry, 1 more question.  I'm stuck between the Deluxe 28 and the 28SHO. I know the SHO has a more powerful engine but for $100 difference, am I really going to see it?


Yes, you will likely see a big difference in the Deluxe 28 SHO compared to the Deluxe 28. Bob z mentioned the more powerful engine on the SHO that you will notice; also the impeller pulleys on the crankshaft extension are larger in diameter so the impeller (and augers) move faster to throw more snow farther; and the impeller itself is different (SHO type) compared to the other Deluxe models. 

The SHO package is a great value for the price you were quoted.

You will get used to the throttle control quickly. Start and run at full throttle and only use the 2200 rpm idle position when stopped for a short time. Part throttle operation of a snowblower is not recommended.

Good luck.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

AverageJoe said:


> With autoturn, make sure your tire pressures are equal and check that the diameters (use a string) are close to equal.....if not, defer to the diameter over pressure. With the new skids it should track fine.


Question, i pumped mine to the both pressure which if i recall is 15 PSI. 15 is the max the tire says, should it be lower or is there an ideal pressure?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Elt31987 said:


> Question, i pumped mine to the both pressure which if i recall is 15 PSI. 15 is the max the tire says, should it be lower or is there an ideal pressure?


The tires on my machine are rated on the sidewall as 20 psi max inflation pressure. Ariens manual says to inflate to pressure shown on sidewall. My dealer recommended 14 psi and that is about what I have always used anyway.

I don't know of an ideal pressure but 14 or 15 psi set in the winter (cold temperatures reduce tire pressure) seems fine to me. Too much pressure will reduce the tire contact area to the center of the tread and you will not get as much benefit from the outside lug area.

Good luck.


----------



## jjlrrw (Feb 4, 2015)

I added some rollerblade wheel to my stock skids and it is much easier to handle, sad that Ariens recommends you should add aftermarket skids right off the bat, sounds like they know there is a problem with the production design.

I have the deluxe 28 and also a 10+ year old 8/24 the deluxe 28 IMO is not balanced, too much weight on the front end this IMO leads to poor traction and difficult steering when in deep rutted snow. Trying to cut through rutted snow tonight clearing part of our driveway I could see the rear tires kicking in and out as the bucket was getting hung up on the ruts, this made for hard to steer and poor traction. If you are still looking push down on the handles and see if the Ariens bucket feels heaver, I know my Deluxe 28 is mush heaver than the 8/24 when I do this.

Last year I use the 8/24 and the Deluxe 28 side by side late winter making the path to the barn wider, the 8/24 proved better traction, able to cut a wider and straighter path with much less work. 

Good Luck


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

Well the auto turn seem to work even with tracks. I have a gravel driveway. It's had pack now and still works good. It took me about 15 minutes to figure how to get it to work easier. But once I got the trick it works good even with the tracks


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Now I know that I am going to sound like a real dummy here, but what is the problem with this "auto turn" feature/option? Just from the few posts that I have read, it sounds like a feature/option that is way... too... sensitive or something? And the day that I would spend money on a brand new machine to fix a problem like changing the bucket skid shoes, would be a cold day in H_LL.! To me that just sounds absolutely ridiculous. 

What is the deal with this auto turn? 



PeteyHall said:


> Thank you sooo much for your feedback. I contacted Ariens as well this afternoon and they recommended I get the poly skids for it just to be safe. Seems crazy to me to spend ~1k for a snowblower but still have to spend another $35 for the shoes.
> 
> I definitely think I'm going to pickup the Ariens so thank you for all of your help!


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Kielbasa said:


> Now I know that I am going to sound like a real dummy here, but what is the problem with this "auto turn" feature/option? Just from the few posts that I have read, it sounds like a feature/option that is way... too... sensitive or something? And the day that I would spend money on a brand new machine to fix a problem like changing the bucket skid shoes, would be a cold day in H_LL.! To me that just sounds absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> What is the deal with this auto turn?


Seems that there are Ariens users with auto-turn that don't have the benefit of a properly set-up machine. That is too bad since the system is the best. Open differentials, locked differentials, trigger levers all have serious downsides depending on conditions and the user. Auto-turn just responds to a user intuitive normal actions in operating the snowblower. Too bad that some machines are not set-up correctly and the user misses out and blames the equipment.

The purpose of the plastic skid shoes is to avoid marking surfaces such as pavers which are decorative and expensive. It is a courtesy to the owner of the paver driveway (yourself or a neighbour) to avoid doing any harm to the pavers. Since the Ariens are balanced with more weight on the bucket (skid shoes) there is more likelihood of damaging decorative surfaces. 

I think the Ariens are perfectly balanced, there is enough weight on the bucket to hold it down and resist the bucket rising up over packed snow. I wonder about the tracked snowblowers that can exert even more downward force through the bucket and if they use metal or plastic skids from the factory. Plastic does wear more quickly than metal and there are probably fewer users with decorative driveways that could be damaged by extra pressure.

Good luck.


----------



## jjlrrw (Feb 4, 2015)

Town said:


> *Seems that there are Ariens users with auto-turn that don't have the benefit of a properly set-up machine.* That is too bad since the system is the best. Open differentials, locked differentials, trigger levers all have serious downsides depending on conditions and the user. Auto-turn just responds to a user intuitive normal actions in operating the snowblower. Too bad that some machines are not set-up correctly and the user misses out and blames the equipment.
> 
> *The purpose of the plastic skid shoes is to avoid marking surfaces such as pavers which are decorative and expensive.* It is a courtesy to the owner of the paver driveway (yourself or a neighbour) to avoid doing any harm to the pavers. Since the Ariens are balanced with more weight on the bucket (skid shoes) there is more likelihood of damaging decorative surfaces.
> 
> ...


First bold:
Just because someone replies that the auto turn is not what was advertised does not mean there machine is setup incorrectly. I purchased mine prior to last season, I was able to use it two times, noticed the amount of work that this machine was compared to an older locked wheel model, I did the adjustments Ariens posted in the video everything seemed to be aligned prior to and after performing the adjustments. The next time out same issue with auto turn, then the shift fork broke or was damaged and it spent the next three weeks in the shop during lots of snow that I had to shovel. I asked about the auto turn and there reply was "we never heard of any issues" next sentence was we will check alignment and maybe I should think about buying a set of skids??? When I received it back they said it was perfectly aligned and they test the auto turn and it worked as designed (this was in a parking lot no snow). About the shift fork they asked if I shifted to a higher or lower speed while moving, I said yes, not often but only forward speeds never directly from reverse to forward, they told me not to do that even though the manual said it was okay. I also checked tire pressure and outside diameter. 

2nd Bold:
The OP contacted Ariens and they recommended he get the poly skids for it just to be safe because of a not so perfect drive.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

jjlrrw said:


> First bold:
> Just because someone replies that the auto turn is not what was advertised does not mean there machine is setup incorrectly. I purchased mine prior to last season, I was able to use it two times, noticed the amount of work that this machine was compared to an older locked wheel model, I did the adjustments Ariens posted in the video everything seemed to be aligned prior to and after performing the adjustments. The next time out same issue with auto turn, then the shift fork broke or was damaged and it spent the next three weeks in the shop during lots of snow that I had to shovel. I asked about the auto turn and there reply was "we never heard of any issues" next sentence was we will check alignment and maybe I should think about buying a set of skids??? When I received it back they said it was perfectly aligned and they test the auto turn and it worked as designed (this was in a parking lot no snow). About the shift fork they asked if I shifted to a higher or lower speed while moving, I said yes, not often but only forward speeds never directly from reverse to forward, they told me not to do that even though the manual said it was okay. I also checked tire pressure and outside diameter.
> 
> 2nd Bold:
> The OP contacted Ariens and they recommended he get the poly skids for it just to be safe because of a not so perfect drive.


Sorry to hear that you find auto-turn is harder to use than a locked axle snowblower. I have used 3 locked axle machines (8/26 and 11/30 and 208cc/24) with and without chains and they were a totally miserable experience to use. I use(d) the machines in as high a gear as possible and all tracked fairly straight even in rough pavement (but no holes). When you need to manoeuvre the locked axle machines have to be slowed down (especially when coming to the road or you will be hurt) and then struggle to move the machine around. The auto-turn solves all that, it is so easy to turn with one hand and move the chute with the other in one seamless process even at 4th gear pace. I think you have a problem with your machine that needs to be fixed. 

I notice from your earlier post that traction with the auto-turn fails under some heavy load situations. So if one wheel slows while the other does not then the machine will turn, and that appears to be your problem. That is not the case with my machine, it always drives both wheels and spins both wheels if bucket gets hung-up on something immovable. So traction with auto-turn is the same as a locked axle. That makes me think that your problem is the auto-turn mechanism itself has failed. I would get that unit replaced since it is not working correctly.

I think the recommendation for the plastic skids stems from observations that users with plastic skids seemed happier with auto-turn than those with the stock steel skids. But then you see users with the much longer aftermarket steel skids being happy too. So perhaps the problem is not with the auto-turn at all. 

Good luck.


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

I was told to move your handles side-to-side and the auto-turn will "lock" back in.


----------



## jjlrrw (Feb 4, 2015)

Town said:


> Sorry to hear that you find auto-turn is harder to use than a locked axle snowblower. I have used 3 locked axle machines (8/26 and 11/30 and 208cc/24) with and without chains and they were a totally miserable experience to use. I use(d) the machines in as high a gear as possible and all tracked fairly straight even in rough pavement (but no holes). When you need to manoeuvre the locked axle machines have to be slowed down (especially when coming to the road or you will be hurt) and then struggle to move the machine around. The auto-turn solves all that, it is so easy to turn with one hand and move the chute with the other in one seamless process even at 4th gear pace. I think you have a problem with your machine that needs to be fixed.
> 
> I notice from your earlier post that traction with the auto-turn fails under some heavy load situations. So if one wheel slows while the other does not then the machine will turn, and that appears to be your problem. That is not the case with my machine, it always drives both wheels and spins both wheels if bucket gets hung-up on something immovable. So traction with auto-turn is the same as a locked axle. That makes me think that your problem is the auto-turn mechanism itself has failed. I would get that unit replaced since it is not working correctly.
> 
> ...


I just wish there was a was to disable the auto turn, that would really be a nice A to B comparison.

Heavy even load both blowers will stay straight, traction is not as good as my older one, I think because of the heaver front end??? Early when I posted the wheels would kick in and out that was heavy load that was rutted up from cars driving on it prior to blowing and the bucket was hitting the ruts uneven. 

I did some measurements last spring comparing my older 8/24 to my 2014 deluxe 28

I put a scale under the bucket
8/24 = 38#, Deluxe 28 = 69#
Then under the wheels
8/24 =179#, Deluxe 28 = 149#

I expected the deluxe 28 to be heaver on the front but not 80% more and didn't expect the difference I seen on the wheels. 

My two biggest problem areas are a turn around area I blow it larger than the black top and also blow an area for my snowmobile trailer in the yard, the other is my path to the barn that is down hill and on an angle in this area the auto turn likes to track with the slope where my older 8/24 will cut a straight line from point to point. 

Like my 8/24 the deluxe does start and run strong and throws snow a long way, the deluxe has the chute tip adjustment lever that works nice.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

I still have to see a problem with the auto turn. I go do my father's driveway sometimes he has a pro 28 wheels 2years old and it works fine and I have a hydro pro track 28 which is almost 400 lbs I believe and have no problems. Agreed it takes a few runs to get the hang of it but once you do it works excellent. Both driveways are between 200 to 300 feet long and a good 100 feet wide. One paved one gravel. Even my wife will use it in 2 feet of snow. At 125 lbs she can turn my pro track no problem. Maybe one day I'll curse after it but not so far &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*autoturn nibbling*

Hi, 

I noticed that my older, no Autoturn equipped Ariens does the "wander-nibble" too and it also does it in 1 wheel drive position. I'm sure this is a product of the metal skids more than anything else. 

I wish that I had Autoturn feature!

QR


----------



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

PeteyHall said:


> Thank you sooo much for your feedback. I contacted Ariens as well this afternoon and they recommended I get the poly skids for it just to be safe. Seems crazy to me to spend ~1k for a snowblower but still have to spend another $35 for the shoes.
> 
> I definitely think I'm going to pickup the Ariens so thank you for all of your help!


PeteyHall - You have received a lot of great input, and I will continue to follow your thread. Let me know if I can help in any way.

I want to clarify why we don't make the poly skids standard. Not all customers prefer to have the poly skid shoes or have need of the advantage that they provide, so we, as standard practice, include the steel reversible shoes and the heat-treated hardened commercial skids on the Professional line and make the poly skid shoes available for those customers who need them for their situation. We don't want to pass on an unnecessary cost for those customers who do not need them by making them standard.

I continue to take feedback from the forum to the product managers, so know that we appreciate your thoughts.

Thanks,

Mary Lyn


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I thought that this was interesting...


----------

